# connexion cable ethernet entre macbook et imac



## Fannylele (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je dispose actuellement d'un macbook pro et d'un iMac. Je souhaiterais repartir à zéro sur mon macbook pro (effacer l'intégralité des données/applications) pour pouvoir mettre 100% la même installation que sur mon iMac (cad les mêmes applications et l'intégralité de mes documents/bibliothèque etc.).
Pour cela je pense qu'il faut que je passe par l'assistant migration et que je demande de tout copier de l'iMac vers le macbook pro? Ou bien y-a-t'il une autre procédure ?
Si la procédure est la bonne :
1) Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer comment connecter les deux ordinateurs entre eux avec un cable ethernet? Cela ne semble pas fonctionner... Et par le wifi ça demande environ 24h! Ce qui n'est pas possible... J'ai l'impression que je ne peux pas avoir en même temps une connexion airport et une connexion ethernet? Actuellement je capte internet via airport (wifi) et j'aimerais juste trouver un moyen de relier mes deux ordinateurs par un câble pour accélérer le transfert de données...
2) Admettons que j'aie réussi de transférer l'intégralité des données de l'iMac vers le MacBook. Comment faire pour utiliser ce nouveau compte utilisateur et ses données et virer le compte utilisateur qui se trouve actuellement sur mon macbook? (Histoire de ne pas avoir de doublons et de ne me retrouver au final qu'avec une copie parfaite de mon iMac).

Merci infiniment de vos réponses!


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Juillet 2010)

c'est câble USB ou mieux Firewire pour transfert via l'assistant et il faut démarrer le mac qui contient les données à transférer en mode target

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/transfertdecompte.html


----------

